# Morning Dove raising - pictorial



## ayrow (Jun 26, 2013)

Figured one of my first posts should be interesting.

Since I was raised around pigeons, doves, parrots, and most things with feathers and fur, somebody brought me a morning dove (or is it "mourning") that they found under a pine tree. The thing was almost dead and the shell was still laying by the bird.

Anyway, I decided to raise the thing. It was touch-and-go for the first week, but he survived and is now a healthy dove.

Here are the photos of the progression.


----------



## ayrow (Jun 26, 2013)

A couple more


----------



## ThePigeonShack (Jun 14, 2012)

wow, thats amazing


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Thank you for sharing your photos, and for caring for your bird.


----------



## hollykatew (Jan 8, 2013)

wow what a gorgeous bird well done it is so lucky


----------



## Columbalivia (May 25, 2012)

Great job raising it, it's a beautiful bird. The only problem is, it is very illegal to posses a native bird unless your a licensed rehabber...


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

He grew up very pretty.


----------

